# slurry ?



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry to all the experts but when making a slurry i m assuming the lees dead in a ferment or the live ones to use in making a slurry on top?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand your question, but I'll try.

If you're talking about a slurry being the sediment that settles to the bottom in a primary fermenter, then here is what I would say: The slurry on the bottom of a primary could contain many things. Sure, there may be some dead yeast in there, but there could be inactive or active ones as well. The slurry could also contain fruit solids and fining agents if they were added pre-ferment.


----------

